# New Member From Texas



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. Lots of good folks on here who are more than willing to share information and experience. Good luck with the skiff hunt.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Lots of water not too far from Houston. I’m close by in Brazoria County. I’m saltwater boatless, however, and do any of my fishing, fly and otherwise, via kayak, wade or buddy boats.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

HoseMonkey said:


> I’m from the Houston area. Getting more and more into fly fishing. I mostly fish the local ponds around my neighborhood but wanting to do more saltwater fly fishing. Closest coastal waters is Galveston, about 30min from me. Hoping to get some info about where I can go. Also looking to buy a skiff from this site within the next year. I just created an account a few days ago and made a post on info about fly rods. Was amazed with the responses I got. Good people on this site!


Nice Houston Permit.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome aboard. I’m down at Tiki. Sort of skiffless at the moment but won’t be for long. Feel free to DM me about fly fishing West bay.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Welcome! I'm just outside Port O'Connor and College Station and have a couple boats and another I'm almost finished building. It can become a costly hobby/addiction quick!!!


Michael


----------



## HoseMonkey (Jul 8, 2020)

EdK13 said:


> Nice Houston Permit.


haha thank you! Just a google image I found online. Never caught one but I just love the way they look


----------



## HoseMonkey (Jul 8, 2020)

SeaDrifter said:


> Welcome! I'm just outside Port O'Connor and College Station and have a couple boats and another I'm almost finished being built. It can become a costly hobby/addiction quick!!!
> 
> 
> Michael


very nice! Yes I’ve learned that real quick. For me it seems like every hobby I get into is expensive haha


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome buddy


----------

